# Haus bauen nach Bild



## fidel123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich hätte da eine Frage vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus? Wir (Meine Eltern) wollen sich ein Haus bauen, kann man die Bauarbeiten auch anhand von einem Foto aus dem Internet machen? Also die Firma beauftragen das die so ein ähnliches Haus vom Aussehen und Form wie auf einem Bild/Foto bauen? Weil gibt sehr schöne Bilder im Internet bzw. sogar auch eins gefunden das aussieht wie unser Traumhaus, nur wäre dies möglich?

MFG


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

bestimmt das macht dann aber warscheinlich eher ein architekt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Oktober 2012)

ohne architekt der die statik berechnet, bekommt man keine baugenehmigung. architekten können allerdings nach fotos arbeiten.


----------



## fidel123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, ich danke euch ! Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Oktober 2012)

Wobei du da natürlich aufpassen musst, dass du kein geistiges Eigentum verletzt.
Davon abgesehen machts wenig Sinn ein Haus nach nem Bild zu bauen ohne die Zimmereinteilung zu kennen.
Und Architektenhäuser sind sauteuer.
Falls deine Eltern jetzt ohne Grundstück nich grade 300+ ausgeben wollen, wirds mit nem Traumhaus sehr eng.

Die Schritte wären jetzt:
Ab zur Bank für ein Vorgespräch, was die euch leihen würden.
Und mit der Summe mal schauen was realisierbar ist.
50.000 Euro gehen für Kleinkram nebenbei einfach mal drauf.
Dann das Grundstück abziehen.
Und mit 80% der Restsumme das Haus planen.
So machen wir das momentan grade und kommen mit der Geldplanung gut hin.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Oktober 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Schritte wären jetzt:
> Ab zur Bank für ein Vorgespräch, was die euch leihen würden.
> Und mit der Summe mal schauen was realisierbar ist.
> 50.000 Euro gehen für Kleinkram nebenbei einfach mal drauf.
> ...


Will jetzt keine Werbung machen, daher nenne ich nix konkretes. Aber das Konzept von Bank und Geld leihen usw. ist überholt. Da gibts bessere Wege, um ohne Kredit - und damit Schulden - in's Eigenheim zu kommen.


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Will jetzt keine Werbung machen, daher nenne ich nix konkretes. Aber das Konzept von Bank und Geld leihen usw. ist überholt. Da gibts bessere Wege, um ohne Kredit - und damit Schulden - in's Eigenheim zu kommen.


Zum Beispiel?


----------



## Felix^^ (9. Oktober 2012)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

http://www.gewinnspiele.com/gewinnspiele/gewinnspiel/fd0e871918951b58/nkl-gewinnspiel/traumhaus-gewinnen-/


----------



## Plato0n (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich selber studiere Bauingenierwesen und muss sagen, planungstechnisch ist es gar kein Problem ein Haus nahc Bildern aus dem Internet zu planen. Wenn ihr sowieso kein Fertighaus plant, wird der planende Ingenieur (Architekt is gar nciht nötig) euch sowieso fragen was ihr wollt und da geht es dann um Zimmeraufteilung, Hausform und -größe. Da ist es für die meisten Bauherren, die meistens wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben fast unerlässlich, konkrete Beispiele zu haben. 

von der finanziellen Sache ist es natürlich nochmal etwas ganz anderes und Preisvorstellung von Caps mag durchaus realistisch sein, je nach Größe des Hauses und Lage des Grundstückes


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Oktober 2012)

> Will jetzt keine Werbung machen, daher nenne ich nix konkretes. Aber das Konzept von Bank und Geld leihen usw. ist überholt. Da gibts bessere Wege, um ohne Kredit - und damit Schulden - in's Eigenheim zu kommen.



Mir wäre kein legaler und moralisch vertretbarer Weg bekannt, wie du aus dem nichts Geld erzeugen kannst.
Dieses verrückte Zeug mit dem die Leute bezahlt werden wollen.


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Will jetzt keine Werbung machen, daher nenne ich nix konkretes. Aber das Konzept von Bank und Geld leihen usw. ist überholt. Da gibts bessere Wege, um ohne Kredit - und damit Schulden - in's Eigenheim zu kommen.



Nein, die Eltern des TEs werden ihr NICHT nach China als Goldfarmer verkaufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Oktober 2012)

Aber mal im ernst, an einem legalen weg, wäre ich jetzt auch mal interessiert. Ohne Firmen zu nennen, geht das nicht? @spectrumizer


----------



## Noxiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Spectrumizer, wir wollen's alle wissen. Los, raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Oktober 2012)

Kickstarter


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt bis zu 3000 &#8364; pro Tag verdienen! Hier klicken!

Hallo, ich bin Manfred, 23, und ich habe bei der lehereingen GmbH bereits 200000 Euro verdient - in 3 Monaten!

In Wirklichkeit heiße ich gar nicht Manfred, bin auch nicht 23 Jahre alt und 200000 Euro habe ich auch nicht verdient. Außerdem heiße ich auch nicht Tina, Wolfgang oder Sarah. Die Personen habe ich alle erfunden, weil es besser klingt für die Leute, die wir abzocken wollen.


----------



## xynlovesit (10. Oktober 2012)

Spectrumizer braucht nur seine Kollegen Vladimir und Ivan anrufen, und dann passt das.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Will jetzt keine Werbung machen, daher nenne ich nix konkretes. Aber das Konzept von Bank und Geld leihen usw. ist überholt. Da gibts bessere Wege, um ohne Kredit - und damit Schulden - in's Eigenheim zu kommen.




ach ja,die gute alte nachkriegszeit,wie vermisse ich sie...


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Thema Mietkauf -> Geno AG: http://www.geno.ag/ - Slogan "Schuldenfrei in's Eigenheim" - Über 300 erfolgreiche Projekte.


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist der Unterschied zum Kredit?


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie ich das auf die Schnelle sehe - darin, dass man bei einem Kredit mehr oder minder nicht rauskommt. Wenn man bei dem Ding von spectrumizer aufhören möchte zu zahlen, gibt man halt wieder das Haus her und es hat sich. 

Man zahlt quasi Miete und wenn man das lange genug macht, gehört einem die Immobilie. So was ähnliches gibt's auch bei geleasten Autos, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Kyrador (10. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zum Kredit?



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe besteht der Unterschied im Groben darin, dass du kein Eigentümer bist... erst zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem du den vollen Betrag bezahlt hast (bzw. wenn du am Ende der Laufzeit den Restbetrag begleichst). Ergo ist das, was die einem da anbieten, eine Art Leasing... das heißt, wenn du innerhalb der Wohnung etwas baulich verändern möchtest, musst du immer diese Geno AG fragen, ob du das darfst.
Im Endeffekt ist es eine Art erweitertes Mieten. Aber ehrlich: da nehme ich lieber ein klassisches Darlehen auf (was ich übrigens tatsächlich tue, hallo eigene Wohnung im Februar ) und bin von Beginn an Eigentümer und kann in der Wohnung tun und lassen, was ich will (im Rahmen der Hausordnung natürlich) anstatt für jeden Eingriff erst nachfragen zu müssen, ob ich das darf.
Für jemanden, der wirklich etwas eigenes will, kann dieser Mietkauf natürlich interessant sein, ich stehe dem Konzept aber sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Ist aber sicher auch eine Prinzipienfrage...


----------



## Noxiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist meiner Meinung nach aber mit hohen Risiken verbunden und - so wie ich es sehe - eigentlich nur für Leute mit

- wenig Eigenkapital

- schlechter SCHUFA

- selbstständiger Arbeit ohne regelmäßiges Einkommen.




Also ob man das der Baufinanzierung vorzieht, sollte man sich äußerst gründlich überlegen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Haus gehört einem nie - auch nicht nach 25 Jahren ... Das muss man dann immer noch kaufen für den vollen Preis, wenn man es haben will ... Habs mir nochmal genau durchgelesen ^^


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Haus gehört einem nie - auch nicht nach 25 Jahren ... Das muss man dann immer noch kaufen für den vollen Preis, wenn man es haben will ... Habs mir nochmal genau durchgelesen ^^




Verlink doch mal die Stelle an der du Info gefunden hast. Ich fand jetzt auf die schnelle nur den Schnipsel hier



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kauf innerhalb von 25 Jahren zum Preis von heute möglich[/font]


Quelle: http://www.geno.ag/GenoSparen/Vorteil_Genosparen.php

aber der klingt genau nach dem was du sagst. Aber vielleicht hast du ja irgendwo etwas konkreteres gelesen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Die haben aber wohl auch einen Tarif, bei dem man das Haus nach 25 Jahren dann wirklich hat - der kostet aber deutlich mehr im Monat als das, was auf der Startseite steht ...


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die haben aber wohl auch einen Tarif, bei dem man das Haus nach 25 Jahren dann wirklich hat - der kostet aber deutlich mehr im Monat als das, was auf der Startseite steht ...



So ganz traue ich denen nicht. Und die 10000 Euro Einlage muss man auch erst einmal aufbringen, bzw. ansparen was dann wohl noch zusätzlich auf die Miete drauf kommt.


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2012)

Seltsam ist auch, dass alle "Mietberechnung" nur auf Basis des ausgewaehlten Hauses erfolgt - da steht nix zum Standort. Ich vermute mal, dass die Kosten fuers Land dann noch dazu kommen oder all die tollen Beispiele auf einem verlassenen Oertchen im Hinterland von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern basiert sind.

PS: Grundsaetzlich finde ich aber Mietkauf eine gute Sache - gibt es hier auch, staatlich bzw. von den Wohnbaugesellschaften der Staedte gefoerdert. Leider mit viel zu vielen Auflagen und nur sehr beschraenktem Angebot.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Der, den es wirklich interessiert, sollte sich mit einem Berater darüber unterhalten und sich ein Angebot machen lassen. Vorallem ein Vergleichsangebot gegenüber der Bank. Kenne die Leute und die Firma aber schon seit Jahren geschäftlich und so wie ich das mitbekomme, ist das schon sehr seriös und so sicher und Kundenfreundlich wie eben möglich.

Im Prinzip ist es so, dass du Genossenschaftsanteile in Höhe von mind. 10.000€ erwerben musst, entweder durch Einmalzahlung oder durch einen monatlichen Sparplan. Aber wenn man Probleme damit hat, 10.000€ in vernünftiger Zeit aufzubringen, sollte man sich fragen, ob ein eigenes Haus wirklich das Richtige für einen ist, ganz gleich ob durch die Bank finanziert oder durch Mietkauf. Und wenn man hierfür einen Kredit aufnehmen will, ist das immerhin noch besser, 10.000€ zurückzuzahlen, als 200.000€+.

Wie das danach genau abläuft, wenn die Einlage vorhanden ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube aber, man kommt auf eine Warteliste. Aber wenn du dann dein Haus bekommst, bist du von Anfang an als 2. im Grundbuch eingetragen, Geno als 1. Und du kaufst das Haus über 25 Jahre im Mietkaufmodell, mit 25 Jahren garantiert fester Miete.
Nach diesen 25 Jahren hast du die Möglichkeit, einen Optionskauf zu tätigen, wo du nochmal 10 Jahre Zeit hast, eine "Ansparergänzung" anzulegen, um die Immobilie letztendlich zu kaufen. Wenn du das nach dieser Zeit nicht möchtest, ziehst du aus und nimmst die *Ansparsumme* mit. So wie ich das verstanden habe also nicht die "Ansparergänzung", sondern alles, was du in den 35 Jahren eingezahlt hast und "verkaufst" somit die Immobilie wieder an Geno.

Im Vergleich mit einem Darlehn von der Bank hat man hier erstmal ein fettes Minus, aus dem man sich wieder rauswirtschaften muss. Bei Geno nicht. Bei der Bank läufst du Gefahr, bei Zahlungsunfähigkeit in die Privatinsolvenz zu geraten und von der Bank auf die Strasse gesetzt zu werden. Bei Geno ziehst du aus und nimmst das, was du eingezahlt hast, wieder mit. Usw.

Wie schon gesagt, will dafür keine Werbung machen, aber mich hat das Konzept überzeugt. Nur mangelts bei mir derzeit noch am nötigen Kleingeld, um das für mich zu realisieren. Steht aber auf jeden Fall auf der "ToDo".

Ein paar Kundenerfahrungen:
- http://www.geno.ag/Kunden/KundenErfahrungen.php
- http://mein-genotec-blog.com/


----------



## Noxiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe das so. 
Durch seine erste Einmalzahlung von 10.000 - 40.000 Euro wird man Mitgesellschafter bei Genotec. Trägt also das volle unternehmerische Risiko wenn - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - der Laden Insolvenz anmelden muß, vielleicht sogar mit Nachschusspflichten. Im Grunde gehört das Konzept von Genotec zum Grauen Kapitalmarkt, der kaum oder nur spärlich reguliert ist. 

Die Abschlussgebühr von 1 - 1,6% richtet sich nach der maximal möglichen Investitionssumme, also anders als bei Bausparverträgen nicht nur auf die Bausparsumme sondern komplett auf den "Endpreis" vom Haus. Hat man die Zeichnungssumme also aufgebracht, entweder als Einmalzahlung oder als Sparplan heißt es entsprechend der Höhe des gewünschten Objekts erst einmal warten. Wobei die Dauer nicht garantiert ist, sie kann sich auch nach hinten verschieben. Die größte Krux an der Sache für mich ist, dass der Bau der Wunschimmobilie stark davon abhängt, wieviele Genossen Genotec in der Zwischenzeit gewinnen kann, denn die Finanzierung des eigenen Häuschens soll ausschließlich aus den Einlagen der anderen Genossen heraus erbracht werden. Fremdkredite lehnt man soweit ab. 


Entscheiden sich also zuviele Genossen nach 25 Jahren oder noch früher (3-monatige Kündigsfrist) auszusteigen, verliert Genotec Kapital. Kommen zu wenig neue Genossen dazu, kann es unter Umständen genauso Probleme geben, so dass man zwar seine Einlage plus die happige Abschlussgebühr bezahlt hat, "sein" Häuschen aber niemals von innen sieht. Ist natürlich ein Worst Case Szenario, sollte aber durchaus bedacht werden. 

Wenn man überlegt, dass ältere Genossenschaften zum Teil Jahrzehnte gebraucht haben um ihren Kundenstamm aufzubauen und Genotec innerhalb von 10 Jahren mindestens 46.000 Genossen gewinnen will, dann ist dieses Ziel zumindest ambitioniert.

Und wer nach 25 Jahren nicht genügend Kohle beisammen hat um das Haus zu kaufen, der muß ausziehen, was - betrachtet man man den zweckgebundenen Ansparvertrag, mit 1,1% des Immobilienkaufpreises - sehr sportlich ist und selbst mit Zins uns Zinseszins nicht reicht. Ein individueller Ansparergänzungsplan soll zwar die Lücke schließen, wird aber auch bereits auf 25 Jahre festgelegt. Da wäre es vermutlich besser das Geld selbst anzulegen und eigene Stundungen vorzunehmen. 

Für was man sich letztendlich entscheidet, man muß sehr gründlich rechnen und ich - aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung - würde eine klassische kreditfinanzierte Anschaffung mit genügend Eigenkapital einem Mietkauf jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, wen es genauer interessiert -> Ab zum Berater. Endgültige Schlüsse auf Grund von Spekulation oder Laienwissen zu ziehen, ist da nicht klug. Auf jeden Fall ist das für Leute, die eine Immobilie erwerben wollen, eine Option, die sie genauer (bzw. so genau wie möglich) in Betracht ziehen können.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Entscheiden sich also zuviele Genossen nach 25 Jahren oder noch früher (3-monatige Kündigsfrist) auszusteigen, verliert Genotec Kapital. Kommen zu wenig neue Genossen dazu, kann es unter Umständen genauso Probleme geben, so dass man zwar seine Einlage plus die happige Abschlussgebühr bezahlt hat, "sein" Häuschen aber niemals von innen sieht. Ist natürlich ein Worst Case Szenario, sollte aber durchaus bedacht werden.


Die Abschlussgebühr erhältst du ja wieder zurück. Im Falle des Worst-Case, wenn Geno insolvent gehen sollte, ist das natürlich ein Fall für den Insolvenzvertreter. Aber das kann im Worst-Case jedem der beteiligten passieren, sowohl dem Genossen, als auch der Bank, als auch der Geno AG. Wenn du bei Geno in die Zahlungsunfähigkeit gerätst, erhältst du deine bereits eingezahlten Genossenschaftsanteile wieder zurück. Du verlierst also nichts.


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie kommst Du darauf dass man die Abschlussgebuehr zurueck bekommt? Das sind Gebuehren - die man auch nicht wieder bekommt, wenn man nach 3 Jahren entscheidet, dass es doch nix wird mit dem Hauskauf. Auf der Seite wird auch schoen vermieden die monatlichen Zahlungen an einem Beispiel aufzuschluesseln. So ist eben zum Beispiel nicht klar, ob die monatliche Miete wirklich zu 100% eine Spareinlage sind oder ob darin noch irgendwelche Gebuehren/Zinsen enthalten sind - was wahrscheinlich ist. Denn wenn man mindestens 3.25% des Gesamtbetrags pro Jahr als Miete zahlen muss (als Sparer) dann waere das Haus nach 35 Jahren zu 113% abbezahlt - wozu brauch ich dann noch 1.1% Ansparergaenzung im Jahr (die Pflicht sind) und wieso soll ich dann nach 35 Jahren entscheiden ob ich das Haus kaufe oder nicht?

Die tollen "Begeisterte Kunden berichten"-Beitraege helfen da auch nicht wirklich mich zu ueberzeugen. Ich zweifle ja garnicht daran, dass man mit dem Konzept wirklich zu einem Haus kommt. Die Frage ist, ob es einem nach 35 Jahren wirklich gehoert (oder ob des Teil des Insolvenzverfahrens der Firma wird) und selbst wenn: Was es einen wirklich gekostet hat. Transparent wird das Ganze auf der Website naemlich nicht gemacht - was im Normalfall nicht heisst, dass es sich um einen dollen Deal handelt...


----------



## Noxiel (10. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, wen es genauer interessiert -> Ab zum Berater. Endgültige Schlüsse auf Grund von Spekulation oder Laienwissen zu ziehen, ist da nicht klug. Auf jeden Fall ist das für Leute, die eine Immobilie erwerben wollen, eine Option, die sie genauer (bzw. so genau wie möglich) in Betracht ziehen können.


Ich habe ja weiter oben gesagt, für welche Leute sich - meiner Meinung nach - das Genotec System eignet. Gerade für Selbstständige, die ohnehin Probleme haben bezahlbare Kredite zu annehmbaren Konditionen zu bekommen, wäre das eine Möglichkeit. 
Leute mit schlechter SCHUFA oder ungenügendem EK indirekt als Häuslebauer zu werben, halte ich aber zumindest mit Blick auf das System der Genossenschaft für fraglich.
Im übrigen hat sich auch schon die Stiftung Warentest kritisch mit Genotec bzw. dem Mietkauf an sich auseinander gesetzt. 




spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Abschlussgebühr erhältst du ja wieder zurück. Im Falle des Worst-Case, wenn Geno insolvent gehen sollte, ist das natürlich ein Fall für den Insolvenzvertreter. Aber das kann im Worst-Case jedem der beteiligten passieren, sowohl dem Genossen, als auch der Bank, als auch der Geno AG. Wenn du bei Geno in die Zahlungsunfähigkeit gerätst, erhältst du deine bereits eingezahlten Genossenschaftsanteile wieder zurück. Du verlierst also nichts.


Die Abschlussgebühr ist weg, im Falle einer Insolvenz wären es "wohl" auch alle eingezahlten Anteile. Wie gesagt, du bist nicht einfach Kunde bei Genotec sondern wirst mit deiner Einzahlung Gesellschafter, sprich Genosse. Ob und inwieweit die Genossen haften lässt sich nicht herausfinden. Da mangelt es der Genotec auch allgemein an Transparenz. Keine Geschäftsberichte, keine Informationen über realisierte Bauvorhaben und die Größe des aktuellen Kundenstamms. Ich beschäftige mich interessehalber viel mit Finanzgeschäften und - betrieben, daher bin ich generell immer ein bisschen überkritisch wenn ich solche Dinge lese, und keine weiterführenden Informationen dazu finde, bzw. einen Berater (besser: Verkäufer) kontaktieren muß.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe ja weiter oben gesagt, für welche Leute sich - meiner Meinung nach - das Genotec System eignet. Gerade für Selbstständige, die ohnehin Probleme haben bezahlbare Kredite zu annehmbaren Konditionen zu bekommen, wäre das eine Möglichkeit.
> Leute mit schlechter SCHUFA oder ungenügendem EK indirekt als Häuslebauer zu werben, halte ich aber zumindest mit Blick auf das System der Genossenschaft für fraglich.
> Im übrigen hat sich auch schon die Stiftung Warentest kritisch mit Genotec bzw. dem Mietkauf an sich auseinander gesetzt.


Beim Kreditsystem hat man aber immer generell das Problem der Verschuldung und aller damit verbundenen Risiken. Mit einem Darlehn bist du erstmal X00.000€ im Minus und *musst* dort genauso zahlen. Und wenn du bei der Bank nicht mehr zahlen kannst, sitzt du im schlimmsten Fall mittellos auf der Straße und musst die Hand heben. Wenn du bei Geno die Miete nicht mehr zahlen kannst, musst du im schlimmsten Fall ebenfalls ausziehen, bekommst aber deine eingezahlten Genossenschaftsanteile zurück - zumindest nach meinem Verständnis.

Und wie schon gesagt: Der Worst-Case kann genauso für die Bank oder den Kunden eintreten. Und Banken- und Immobilienmarkt greifen ohnehin so stark ineinander, dass das eine höchstwahrscheinlich nicht den Bach runtergehen wird, ohne dass das andere mit davon betroffen wäre.

Ich gebe dir recht, dass sich das Unternehmen nach aussen hin recht untransparent darstellt. Aber nach meinen Informationen haben sich bereits über 300 "Genossen"(schaftler) ihr Häuschen durch das Projekt realisiert. Und "kritische Äußerungen" sind ja ok und gehören dazu. Es gibt halt immer Skeptiker, genauso wirst du auch im Finanzierungs- und Bausparsektor Pro- und Contraargumente finden. Nur was wo mehr wiegt und wo man sich sicherer fühlt, muss man selber entscheiden.


----------



## waldfee01 (22. November 2012)

Hallo,
ja ich denke das müsste gehen. wo hattest du das foto dennn gesehen? ansonsten gibts im internet ja auch so musterhaus seiten, da kann man sich anschauen wie das haus aussehen könnte und sagt das danach dem architekten. *Link entfernt* ist z. B. so eine Seite




fidel123 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte da eine Frage vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus? Wir (Meine Eltern) wollen sich ein Haus bauen, kann man die Bauarbeiten auch anhand von einem Foto aus dem Internet machen? Also die Firma beauftragen das die so ein ähnliches Haus vom Aussehen und Form wie auf einem Bild/Foto bauen? Weil gibt sehr schöne Bilder im Internet bzw. sogar auch eins gefunden das aussieht wie unser Traumhaus, nur wäre dies möglich?
> 
> MFG


----------



## Imanewbie (22. November 2012)

@sepctro ich glaube du verstehst da was ganz Falsch nach deiner Behauptung:

Wenn ich nicht mehr Zahlen kann bekomme ich mein Geld wieder (bis auf die Einlage vielleicht). Dann Wohne ich dort z.b. 20 Jahre mit jeweils 500€ 'Miete' im Monat, und würde am Ende 120000 € raus bekommen und hätte die letzen 20 Jahre nichts für meine Wohnung/Haus gezahlt??

Also dieses Angebot würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


Ich kenne zwar die innere Struktur von Geno nicht aber so wie es aussieht ist es ein schönes Schneeballsystem. Jeder zahlt mal 10k ein und nach vielleicht 2-3 Jahren darf er sich sein Haus bauen. 
Wenn nicht genügend neue Investoren lukriert werden kann Geno nix mehr bauen und du bleibst auf deiner Einlage sitzen. 
Da ist mir ein Kredit mit Tilgungsträgern von ca. 3% mit Kapitalgarantie irgendwie sicherer.
Aber jedem das seine.

mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (23. November 2012)

Das Prinzip ist, dass du mit dem Mietkauf eine Immobilie über die Zeit erwirbst. Du sparst also per Mietkaufmodel die Kaufsumme an, während du die Immobilie bereits nutzt und die ganze Zeit auch schon als 2. im Grundbuch stehst.

Das heißt also Ja, wenn du nach 20 Jahren ausziehst, erhältst du deine gesammte Ansparsumme zurück, da du die Immobilie ja wieder an Geno abtrittst, die diese dann wiederum frei weitervermarkten kann.

Und wenn du nicht ausziehst und die Immobilie dann nach 25 Jahren in deinen Besitz übernehmen willst, hast du nochmal 10 Jahre Zeit, den Restbetrag für die Kaufoption anzusparen. Und erst danach "verlierst" du wirklich Geld, weil du dann die angesparte Kaufsumme an Geno abtrittst, dafür aber die Immobilie in deinen Besitz geht und du als 1. im Grundbuch stehst.

Aber wie schon gesagt: An Hand von Laieninformationen und Spekulationen (nicht negativ gemeint, aber wir haben hier nunmal nicht wirklich Plan davon ^^) finale Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, dass Geno wahrscheinlich ein Hoax ist und eine Bankfinanzierung / Bausparvertrag die einzige Möglichkeit, in's Eigenheim zu kommen, ist imho zu voreilig. Dafür ist das Angebot zu gut und es gibt ja auch schon etliche Leute, die sich damit ihr Eigenheim finanziert haben. Wer sich wirklich dafür interessiert, soll sich mit einem Berater unterhalten, sich vlt schwarz auf weiß Kundenrezensionen zeigen und sich ein individuelles Angebot vorrechnen lassen.

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich einige der Leute hinter Geno schon seit über 'nem Jahrzehnt persönlich kenne und auch schon einige Projekte mit denen realisiert hab. Und das sind seriöse Menschen, die das auch ernst meinen, was sie da anbieten. Und wenn sich bei mir die momentane finanzielle Lage wieder "beruhigt" hat und ich wieder was ansparen kann (zZt bisschen Finanzamtstress ^^), werde ich das Angebot mit Sicherheit auch nutzen.


----------



## Sin (30. November 2012)

Also bei den niedrigen Zinsen kann sich jeder momentan irgendwas leisten. Ich bin jetzt auch kein Großverdiener, habe mir trotzdem eine Eigentumswohnung gekauft und kann sie mir alleine leisten. Da die Zinsen im Keller sind, habe ich eine Verzinsung von 2,44% auf 10 Jahre - und von Zinsen und Tilgung habe ich sie auch nach 20 Jahren abgezahlt.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwas leisten will sich aber keiner leisten. 




Wie groß, wie teuer, wie alt ist denn dein Betongold und wie hoch ist monatliche Tilgungsrate?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Also bei den niedrigen Zinsen kann sich jeder momentan irgendwas leisten. Ich bin jetzt auch kein Großverdiener, habe mir trotzdem eine Eigentumswohnung gekauft und kann sie mir alleine leisten. Da die Zinsen im Keller sind, habe ich eine Verzinsung von 2,44% auf 10 Jahre - und von Zinsen und Tilgung habe ich sie auch nach 20 Jahren abgezahlt.


Ja, Zinsen niedrig, Preise hoch. Vorher war es Zinsen hoch, Preise niedrig. Das hebt sich wieder auf.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Dezember 2012)

Es ist aber extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass die Preise für Arbeit und auch für immer knapper werden Rohstoffe jemals deutlich preiswerter werden.
Von daher bleibt in Zukunft nur hohe Zinsen + hoher Preis fürs Haus.


----------

